# Call Uber for a Cheap Jump If Your Car Battery Dies



## Jake Air

WTF!?

It's not that hard to jump start a car. But there's always the possibility that your car battery dies and there's no one around to help you out. Hacker News user lockhart had a great brainwave: just call a taxi service like Uber.

_"Next time your car battery dies, instead of calling friends or a tow truck, call an Uber and have them run the meter while they give you a jump. It will cost you around $8 instead of the $50-$75 a tow truck will cost (caveat: you most likely will need your own jumper cables). Plus, Uber will probably get to you faster than any tow truck or friend, depending on where you are."_

Yea, if I were tricked into this, I'd tell the pax exactly where they could clamp their jumper cable to, especially if they were male....if you get my drift.


----------



## itendstonight

I did this only once. I did get a solid $10 tip in cash plus cancel fee. Kinda feel used afterwards though ...


----------



## Jake Air

itendstonight said:


> I did this only once. I did get a solid $10 tip in cash plus cancel fee. Kinda feel used afterwards though ...


I was wondering how that would work in terms of how you'd work out a fee.
Knowing my luck, I'd agree to it and......


----------



## itendstonight

Jake Air said:


> I was wondering how that would work in terms of how you'd work out a fee.
> Knowing my luck, I'd agree to it and......
> View attachment 319453


I just said some BS about insurance and liability and stuff that sounded like if his car exploded, I don't want to be involved. He begged me to do it (it was 3am and he was a manager at a bar/restaurant) and no other ubers around. So he quickly said he would tip, I didn't ask.


----------



## Jake Air

Yea....I guess you just have to go with your gut


----------



## itendstonight

Jake Air said:


> Yea....I guess you just have to go with your gut


I was going to cancel and leave until he offered a tip. He couldn't say I asked for it. In a sue happy country, saying your insurance won't cover it and you would be in trouble with a lawsuit usually perks people up and they almost always believe it.


----------



## Ballermaris

Jumping off cars are dicey. One wrong placement of the jumper cable and it is goodbye electronics. So if not comfy doing this, don’t. Some vehicles may not have enough UMP to do the job.

So if in doubt don’t bother with the risks. We are not AAA.


----------



## OrlUberOffDriver

Had a dead car not once but twice. First time back in 2015 I did call for an Uber, I then called the driver and told him that I too am a driver what I needed. He had no issue and got my car started. Tipped him $5.00 bucks. 
Second time had a new battery in a different car by now in 2017 and fortunately was talking to a fellow driver waiting for a request, I got the request and my car was dead. The guy had a portable power jump starter that quickly started my car. He too had no issues helping. 
So, one tome I returned the good deed to a rider and he was very thankful.


----------



## islanddriver

Not with my car too easy to blow out electronics that's why they will tell you don't jump start with your car. Buy a jump box if you want to be doing this.


----------



## Buck Man

Jake Air said:


> WTF!?
> 
> It's not that hard to jump start a car. But there's always the possibility that your car battery dies and there's no one around to help you out. Hacker News user lockhart had a great brainwave: just call a taxi service like Uber.
> 
> _"Next time your car battery dies, instead of calling friends or a tow truck, call an Uber and have them run the meter while they give you a jump. It will cost you around $8 instead of the $50-$75 a tow truck will cost (caveat: you most likely will need your own jumper cables). Plus, Uber will probably get to you faster than any tow truck or friend, depending on where you are."_
> 
> Yea, if I were tricked into this, I'd tell the pax exactly where they could clamp their jumper cable to, especially if they were male....if you get my drift.


Happened to me. Same reaction. Guy gave me 10 on top. This job.


----------



## ANT 7

Yawn.......I put this idea on the UP board months ago.


----------



## Selector19

Don't be cheap! Get a roadside assistance!


----------



## twinwillow

Towing, gas, battery charge and flat tire spare install only cost me $8.00 a year on my (Allstate) ins.
Wouldn't drive without it on my auto policy.


----------



## The Texan

Ballermaris said:


> Jumping off cars are dicey. One wrong placement of the jumper cable and it is goodbye electronics. So if not comfy doing this, don't. Some vehicles may not have enough UMP to do the job.
> 
> So if in doubt don't bother with the risks. We are not AAA.


Jumped a car much? 
Hello? Red/+ to Red/+

Black anywhere metal on each vehicle, including Black/- terminal.

I also have Tripple A.

Cars have fuses, etc. It's not bye bye electronics either.
Sorry.

Before I U/L, I carry a set of cables in out vehicles, and have often jumped off others cars- for FREE on occasion. 
It literally takes all of 2-3 minutes.



islanddriver said:


> Not with my car too easy to blow out electronics that's why they will tell you don't jump start with your car. Buy a jump box if you want to be doing this.


What is it, a Tesla? LOL. What makes your car special? What car?


----------



## touberornottouber

I actually keep a jumpstarter in my trunk. It's mainly for me though in case I leave the lights on or something. If someone pulled this on me and didn't tell me prior to arrival and without offering me cash I wouldn't even let them use the jumpstarter.

I'm not jumpstarting your car for $3. NO!

OTOH I have offered to use it for people who were going to have me take them to autozone and back to buy a new battery. A $5 cash tip is usually enough as long as the customer isn't entitled about it.


----------



## krbjmpr

I have been flagged down by motorists in distress. Usually needing a boost, sometimes out of fuel. I won't change a tire, but have no problem selling a ~35# gas can for $40 or renting my jump box for $40. Yes, the jump box is rented and applied by other driver, not myself. There are very clear directions on manufacturer's card attached to handle. Gas can is self explanatory, and again is utilized by other driver. I offer to buy can back for $10.

Haven't had any complaints, a few have mentioned still worth it over the wait for AAA or paying roadside assistance driver. 

My battery goes dead? Easy, I just switch to axillary to boost from, or if main is bad altogether, I run on axillary. Gotta love LFP.


----------



## itendstonight

twinwillow said:


> Towing, gas, battery charge and flat tire spare install only cost me $8.00 a year on my (Allstate) ins.
> Wouldn't drive without it on my auto policy.


I pay almost the same with geico. So worth it


----------



## KD_LA

Sounds promising: the new UberJUMP service. Complete with Uber-approved jump cables.
Great way for some stranger to short my battery and blow expensive fuses!


----------



## DexNex

The Texan said:


> Jumped a car much?
> Hello? Red/+ to Red/+
> 
> Black anywhere metal on each vehicle, including Black/- terminal.
> 
> I also have Tripple A.
> 
> Cars have fuses, etc. It's not bye bye electronics either.
> Sorry.
> 
> Before I U/L, I carry a set of cables in out vehicles, and have often jumped off others cars- for FREE on occasion.
> It literally takes all of 2-3 minutes.
> 
> 
> What is it, a Tesla? LOL. What makes your car special? What car?


Have you ever seen jumper cables catch on fire? I have. No way I am offering a jump from my Suburban to some random hee-haw with unknown electrical problems.


----------



## Lissetti

DexNex said:


> Have you ever seen jumper cables catch on fire? I have. No way I am offering a jump from my Suburban to some random hee-haw with unknown electrical problems.


Finally!!!!

Hell No! What if their car has a short and it jumps back to your car? What if the car has a fried alternator and now they want to claim you must have done it. No way!!

Next thing you know they will be calling the XL's to tow their cars or do a dump run for them......-o:....this sounds so entitled that surely some pax has probably already tried that.

Don't forget the lady who expected I was going to let her tie a Christmas tree on top of my Toyota Corolla to get it home ......-o:

https://uberpeople.net/threads/entitled-pax-the-seasonal-edition.296304/


----------



## kc ub'ing!

If I ever arrive at pick up and am requested to do a jump: pax best drop $10-20 in my hand within 30 seconds or I’m out! 

Not gonna listen to a hard luck story or “it’s the damndest thing...” joshing like we’re buds. You ordered under false pretenses, gimme!


----------



## KD_LA

Lissetti said:


> What if their car has a short...


Dwarfism hater!



Lissetti said:


> What if the car has a fried alternator...


Fast food hater!



Lissetti said:


> Next thing you know they will be calling the XL's


Overweight hater!



Lissetti said:


> Don't forget the lady who expected I was going to let her tie a Christmas tree on top of my Toyota Corolla to get it home ......-o:


(still thinking on that one...)


----------



## Gtown Driver

This reminds of the guy who called me with an Uber Pool to haul his car shop shit in my trunk and 40 minutes away into VA. Didn't want to ride in the car or anything. Just wants to poop his shit over to another shop and talk to people I've never talked to in my life. Not happening.


----------



## BigRedDriver

Next up:

Uber Prom Date


----------



## Jake Air

ANT 7 said:


> Yawn.......I put this idea on the UP board months ago.


You did!? How could I have missed it? I read every single thing you post! ---- NOT!



Selector19 said:


> Don't be cheap! Get a roadside assistance!


? @ suggesting our pax not be cheap. Too funny.



touberornottouber said:


> I actually keep a jumpstarter in my trunk. It's mainly for me though in case I leave the lights on or something. If someone pulled this on me and didn't tell me prior to arrival and without offering me cash I wouldn't even let them use the jumpstarter.
> 
> I'm not jumpstarting your car for $3. NO!
> 
> OTOH I have offered to use it for people who were going to have me take them to autozone and back to buy a new battery. A $5 cash tip is usually enough as long as the customer isn't entitled about it.


Most of the ride share drivers I see giving jump starts are to other ride share drivers in the airport pen. ?


----------



## CDP

I told a chubby girl in MIA, no. No mechanical services from me for 3$, and if something went wrong, that it's just not worth my time. I did offer to take her to buy a battery, and help her install it. She said, no.


----------



## touberornottouber

Jake Air said:


> Most of the ride share drivers I see giving jump starts are to other ride share drivers in the airport pen. ?


LOL that's actually what got me started on the habit of carrying a jumpstarter in my trunk! I was driving a taxi and was waiting too long for a fare on a very slow day. Airport ops had to come out and give me a boost. After that I swore never again!!


----------



## Jon77

This is a big warning for you guys who try to do this.

Make sure when the other car gets cranked over to start, your engine must be off and your key must be out of the ignition.

Anytime a powerful magnetic field collapses on itself it can cause what's called an inductive kick.

And inductive kick caused by the collapsing field from the starter of the car being jumped can be over 50 volts.
That voltage goes through the cables to your car.

If your engine is running or your ignition is on that kick can fry the sensitive electronics that are prevalent in today's vehicles .

Here at the shop we see this problem about once a year.
We just had a Honda accord that after giving his wife a jumpstart he fried the ABS computer on his own vehicle.
Lenz law in action.

And for customers who we know do not even tip two dollars what do you think they're going to say if they damage your vehicle.

I dare a pax hole to call me out to attempt to trick me into jumpstarting their car.

I pitty da fool.

If you absolutely must jumpstart a vehicle or want to do it for extra cash keep a jump box in your trunk, much safer.
And quicker too.


----------



## badratings

Also keep in mind that if you drive my prius, the 12v battery is not designed to start engines and you might wreck the battery even if nothing else is wrong. Toyota puts a warning against jump starting other cars in the manual. 
Small power banks with jump cable connectors also have engine size limits, the one I own is limited to 2.5L


----------



## Jon77

KD_LA said:


> Dwarfism hater!
> 
> Fast food hater!
> 
> Overweight hater!
> 
> (still thinking on that one...)


Christmas haters!
Keep Christ in Christmas.
Or is it keep keep Christ out of the winter solstice pagen Holliday


----------



## CarpeNoctem

Hell no! Electrical problems are contagious.


----------



## Dave Bust

Ballermaris said:


> Jumping off cars are dicey. One wrong placement of the jumper cable and it is goodbye electronics. So if not comfy doing this, don't. Some vehicles may not have enough UMP to do the job.
> 
> So if in doubt don't bother with the risks. We are not AAA.


Dicey? a ******ed 3 year old can do it


----------



## Another Uber Driver

Jake Air said:


> _It will cost you around $8 instead of the $50-$75 a tow truck will cost (caveat: you most likely will need your own jumper cables)._


Can companies around here charge twenty five dollars. If I had to go to you, it was twenty-five. If you stopped me on the street I charged ten or fifteen, depending on several factors. I do not do jump starts with the Fusion hybrid. If I had a strictly gasolene powered car, I would not do them for eight dollars.



itendstonight said:


> I did get a solid $10 tip in cash plus cancel fee


That used to be my minimum and ONLY if the person stopped me on the street and it was on a good day.



Jake Air said:


> and......


Do not laugh, I have seen that happen; more than once.



touberornottouber said:


> I'm not jumpstarting your car for $3. NO!


The cab companies charged more than that in 1979, even.

*Q: *


DexNex said:


> Have you ever seen jumper cables catch on fire?


*A:* Yes.



badratings said:


> Also keep in mind that if you drive my prius, the 12v battery is not designed to start engines and you might wreck the battery even if nothing else is wrong.


I have two Fusion hybrids. No one is getting a jump from one of those. I will do it with the hoopty car or the DeSoto, but not the hybrids.


----------



## Wasted_Days

My God some of you are at the very center of this country. waaahh i'm not giving a jump start my car is too fragile, waahhh your car can catch fire doing jump starts. waahhh my car is a hybrid i'm not doing that. jfc it's a jump start one of the most rudimentary roadside assistance functions there is, y'all act like it's brain surgery. i'll bet the majority of you can't even change a tire, or a set of spark plugs and from the sounds of it some of you might even struggle at the gas station. i would and will jump anybody who asks, for free. why? because i'm a gentleman and i have morals and i know how it feels to have a dead vehicle and be surrounded by prima donnas who are frightened of their own shadow. get over yourselves. get in your stupid prius and go have a chai tea, let the real men and women handle the work.


----------



## badratings

Wasted_Days said:


> My God some of you are at the very center of this country. waaahh i'm not giving a jump start my car is too fragile, waahhh your car can catch fire doing jump starts. waahhh my car is a hybrid i'm not doing that. jfc it's a jump start one of the most rudimentary roadside assistance functions there is, y'all act like it's brain surgery. i'll bet the majority of you can't even change a tire, or a set of spark plugs and from the sounds of it some of you might even struggle at the gas station. i would and will jump anybody who asks, for free. why? because i'm a gentleman and i have morals and i know how it feels to have a dead vehicle and be surrounded by prima donnas who are frightened of their own shadow. get over yourselves. get in your stupid prius and go have a chai tea, let the real men and women handle the work.


This ain't the wild west son, nobody is going to die, AAA will arrive in "30 minutes" aka 3 hours, it's perfectly moral to move on if you don't happen to have the tools on hand to help.
It does take guts to drive anything other than a "stupid prius" for uber X rates, you may be hemorrhaging on operating costs but at least you aren't a *****, one could even say you're stunning and brave
"Real men and women" may try to DIY some car things to save money, but"real men and women" also understand the reason society is efficient because of this magical thing called specialization. Sometimes it's ok to let a professional to handle the job.


----------



## NOXDriver

TIL no one knows how to jump start a car.

Someone said to turn your car off? LOLLOLOLOLOL. 

If you can't to it PROPERLY than don't do it.. but you people are like a breeding ground for old wives tales. One guy said 'collapsing magnetic fields" HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA

The hardest part of jumping a new car is that the + bat terminal is usually buried in some plastic cover or the battery is in a box. Negative to BARE METAL. Then same thing on your car.

I was in my 43 GMC (its a 6 volt system) and he wanted a jump. I told him my system was to weak and could never start his 12v car with 6v. He insisted I was lying because my 2.5ton CCKW was so big, it must be able to start his small car. LOL

For $20 and a cancel fee I'd do it. I even keep cables in my Nox. One thing I WILL NOT DO is transport gas.. nope, never.,


----------



## KD_LA




----------



## Jake Air

Wasted_Days said:


> My God some of you are at the very center of the pussifacation of this country. waaahh i'm not giving a jump start my car is too fragile, waahhh your car can catch fire doing jump starts. waahhh my car is a hybrid i'm not doing that. jfc it's a jump start one of the most rudimentary roadside assistance functions there is, y'all act like it's brain surgery. i'll bet the majority of you can't even change a tire, or a set of spark plugs and from the sounds of it some of you might even struggle at the gas station. i would and will jump anybody who asks, for free. why? because i'm a gentleman and i have morals and i know how it feels to have a dead vehicle and be surrounded by prima donnas who are frightened of their own shadow. get over yourselves. get in your stupid prius and go have a chai tea, let the real men and women handle the work.


I think the point is we all do this job to earn money .. not to be good samaritans. If I accept a ride request, I expect to arrive and transport that person somewhere....not to give them a jump, not to let them borrow my phone charger, not to....you get the idea.
If you're happy to be tricked into responding to what turns out to be a road service request and you're happy to help because you're a "gentleman," just keep in mind you're doing your ride share colleagues a great disservice. Because that's how bad passenger behavior is born. Just my two cents. You can obviously do what you want.


----------



## Thepeoplewearent

The Texan said:


> Jumped a car much?
> Hello? Red/+ to Red/+
> 
> Black anywhere metal on each vehicle, including Black/- terminal.
> 
> I also have Tripple A.
> 
> Cars have fuses, etc. It's not bye bye electronics either.
> Sorry.
> 
> Before I U/L, I carry a set of cables in out vehicles, and have often jumped off others cars- for FREE on occasion.
> It literally takes all of 2-3 minutes.
> 
> 
> What is it, a Tesla? LOL. What makes your car special? What car?


You clearly don't fix many cars XD


----------



## Another Uber Driver

Wasted_Days said:


> i'll bet the majority of you can't even change a tire, or a set of spark plugs and from the sounds of it some of you might even struggle at the gas station


I can. I can even gap points.

Some of the owner's manuals on the hybrids do tell you to avoid giving jumps with them. I tend to pay attention to what is in the owner's manual. After all, they did build the car, so they know better than I do. I am not sure about the Prius, but, the Fusion does come with "jump points" under the hood/ You pull a red sleeve off one of them and the other one, it is obvious what it is. On the Fusion, the twelve volt is in the trunk. Still, Ford tells you to avoid giving jumps with them. You use the jump points to receive a jump. Receiving a jump is a bit complicated in a hybrid. You take the good battery, connect it to the jump points. At that point, the electric in your car comes UP, but, the starter might not kick in right away. . This might be due to the message that the computer is sending or that there is not yet enough charge in the battery to turn the starter. This is why it is often best to connect it to a car that has the engine's runnning. You must leave the cables connected until the gasolene engine starts. At some point, the hybrid's starter will turn and the gasolene engine will go. You had better be quick to yank the red cable off either the jump point or the good battery when the hybrid's gasolene engine does start.



Wasted_Days said:


> morals


When I am working, I have no morals: profits; first, last and always.



NOXDriver said:


> I was in my 43 GMC (its a 6 volt system) and he wanted a jump. I told him my system was to weak and could never start his 12v car with 6v. He insisted I was lying because my 2.5ton CCKW was so big, it must be able to start his small car.


Not to mention that you could fry your coil, condenser and points. I am assuming that you did not convert it to electronic as I am not aware of an electronic ignition that will work on six volts (the French might have one, but if they do, never have I seen or read about it). I once had to go pick up a guy who drove a 1949 Chevrolet. He had tried to give someone a jump in a 1966, or so, Chrysler. The battery in the Chrysler must have been just slightly too weak, or, it was just a bad connexion somewhere, but, the guy told me that shortly after he hooked the cables, smoke started coming from the coil and distributor and the car quit and would not start again. He changed the coil, condenser and points and it started.

I assume that it is an Army surplus truck. I am not that good on my General Motors of that era. Does the distributor have a window so that you can gap the points with a Dwell while the engine is running?



Jake Air said:


> we all do this job to earn money .. not to be good samaritans.


^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^THIS^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^

I might back off a bit, if it is Lent, and consider it penance for my sins or if it is Christmas and I call it a Good Deed for the Spirit of the Season, but, other than that........................................


----------



## steveK2016

Jake Air said:


> WTF!?
> 
> It's not that hard to jump start a car. But there's always the possibility that your car battery dies and there's no one around to help you out. Hacker News user lockhart had a great brainwave: just call a taxi service like Uber.
> 
> _"Next time your car battery dies, instead of calling friends or a tow truck, call an Uber and have them run the meter while they give you a jump. It will cost you around $8 instead of the $50-$75 a tow truck will cost (caveat: you most likely will need your own jumper cables). Plus, Uber will probably get to you faster than any tow truck or friend, depending on where you are."_
> 
> Yea, if I were tricked into this, I'd tell the pax exactly where they could clamp their jumper cable to, especially if they were male....if you get my drift.


I've done this. My car battery died and tow truck was 3 hours wait. I had to get to work so I called an uber, called driver immediately and asked if it was alrighr. First driger didnt like it, so I cancel immediately and tried another. Second guy was cool with it. He was 3 min away, the jump took 2 minutes and i asked him if he wanted to start the trip and end it down the road, min fare plus i had $5 in cash and 5 stars or cancel fee with $5. He was a 4.67 so he opted to also get the 5 stars.

Easiest $9 he made in 5 minutes on X.



Selector19 said:


> Don't be cheap! Get a roadside assistance!


Its not about being cheap. I had free roadside, so that would have been cheaper. It just the tow truck woulsnt get to me for 3 hours and i had to be at work in 30 min.



twinwillow said:


> Towing, gas, battery charge and flat tire spare install only cost me $8.00 a year on my (Allstate) ins.
> Wouldn't drive without it on my auto policy.


Can they get to your car in under 5 minutes?


----------



## CarpeNoctem

Wasted_Days said:


> My God some of you are at the very center of this country. waaahh i'm not giving a jump start my car is too fragile, waahhh your car can catch fire doing jump starts. waahhh my car is a hybrid i'm not doing that. jfc it's a jump start one of the most rudimentary roadside assistance functions there is, y'all act like it's brain surgery. i'll bet the majority of you can't even change a tire, or a set of spark plugs and from the sounds of it some of you might even struggle at the gas station. i would and will jump anybody who asks, for free. why? because i'm a gentleman and i have morals and i know how it feels to have a dead vehicle and be surrounded by prima donnas who are frightened of their own shadow. get over yourselves. get in your stupid prius and go have a chai tea, let the real men and women handle the work.


Back in the day (geez when does that ever sound good) I would give jumps and, being a broke kid, usually need jumps. That was when electronic ignition was rare and there were no PCU's, drive by wire, electronic dash clusters and GPS systems. So I know how to do them. I could also do most car repairs back in those days.

I would still give jumps until the 90's. I gave a jump one night and instantly started having electrical problems in a relatively new C1500. Every test would show as fine but it wouldn't charge the battery. After ~6 months and about $1k in parts tossed at it at various shops, it turned out to be a fuse link that had gotten burned _almost _through. Since the burned spot was against the firewall it was also not visible.

If there is a car that needs a jump, there is something wrong. Perhaps it is just a bad battery or perhaps it is much more serious. Considering the electronics in my SUV are upwards of $2k for the parts now ($800 just for a replacement headlight), there is no way I'm going to take a chance for $13 or some other ridiculous amount.

Say what you will and I commend you for continuing to do it. If it were feasible and someone needed a jump, I would direct them to you.


----------



## SuzeCB

Wasted_Days said:


> My God some of you are at the very center of this country. waaahh i'm not giving a jump start my car is too fragile, waahhh your car can catch fire doing jump starts. waahhh my car is a hybrid i'm not doing that. jfc it's a jump start one of the most rudimentary roadside assistance functions there is, y'all act like it's brain surgery. i'll bet the majority of you can't even change a tire, or a set of spark plugs and from the sounds of it some of you might even struggle at the gas station. i would and will jump anybody who asks, for free. why? because i'm a gentleman and i have morals and i know how it feels to have a dead vehicle and be surrounded by prima donnas who are frightened of their own shadow. get over yourselves. get in your stupid prius and go have a chai tea, let the real men and women handle the work.


Hybrids actually CAN be damaged by giving jumps, even if everything is perfect.

NEVER jump someone off your hybrid!

And if you're not in a hybrid and want to give the jump, or have a separate device to do it, NEVER do it for less than $25 CASH on top of the cancel fee for having the pax cancel the ride.


----------



## Juggalo9er

Ballermaris said:


> Jumping off cars are dicey. One wrong placement of the jumper cable and it is goodbye electronics. So if not comfy doing this, don't. Some vehicles may not have enough UMP to do the job.
> 
> So if in doubt don't bother with the risks. We are not AAA.


You'll likely only blow the main fuse



KD_LA said:


> Dwarfism hater!
> 
> Fast food hater!
> 
> Overweight hater!
> 
> (still thinking on that one...)


Christmas hater


----------



## forrest m

I one had an Uber come to take me to work due to dead battery. When he arrived, it occurred to me to ask him if he could give me a jump instead for $20. Hmm, a piddly 2 mile ride or $20 plus a cancel ride fee? Not a hard decision to make for the driver, he seemed really happy.


----------



## Ballermaris

Juggalo9er said:


> You'll likely only blow the main fuse


If you do blow a fuse, you will end up with a disabled vehicle. Most don't carry spares for something like that. I look at it from the perspective of liability, if damage is caused during the jump who has to foot the bill?


----------



## NOXDriver

Ballermaris said:


> If you do blow a fuse, you will end up with a disabled vehicle. Most don't carry spares for something like that. I look at it from the perspective of liability, if damage is caused during the jump who has to foot the bill?


If you blow a fuse you can swap out one that isn't really needed with the blown one. Most cars have a spare fuse in the fuse box as well as fuse pullers.

This forum is NOT the place to find 'car people'. So many uninformed individuals.


----------



## Ballermaris

NOXDriver said:


> If you blow a fuse you can swap out one that isn't really needed with the blown one. Most cars have a spare fuse in the fuse box as well as fuse pullers.
> 
> This forum is NOT the place to find 'car people'. So many uninformed individuals.


A main fuse I am thinking about is under the hood of the vehicle, in a power distribution box which has no spares or fuse pullers. While I am capable of doing jumps, my preference is to avoid those.


----------



## Terri Lee

Jon77 said:


> Christmas haters!
> Keep Christ in Christmas.
> Or is it keep keep Christ out of the winter solstice pagen Holliday


Solstice Is The Reason For The Season


----------



## I_Like_Spam

Jake Air said:


> Yea, if I were tricked into this, I'd tell the pax exactly where they could clamp their jumper cable to, especially if they were male....if you get my drift.


This has already been done, Mr. Kane- the one administering the charge in this video- is the mayor of Knox County, Tennessee.


----------



## Lee239

People call Uber for a cheap ambulance ride too, they think the drivers are there to be suckers because that's how Uber set it up for pax to think they are the drivers boss.



DexNex said:


> Have you ever seen jumper cables catch on fire? I have. No way I am offering a jump from my Suburban to some random hee-haw with unknown electrical problems.


That picture looks fake like it was set up afterwards. I find it hard to believe on car would be destroyed and the other be fine.


----------



## Terri Lee

Lee239 said:


> I find it hard to believe on car would be destroyed and the other be fine.


Orange does not look fine to me.


----------



## BigBadBob

Jake Air said:


> WTF!?
> 
> It's not that hard to jump start a car. But there's always the possibility that your car battery dies and there's no one around to help you out. Hacker News user lockhart had a great brainwave: just call a taxi service like Uber.
> 
> _"Next time your car battery dies, instead of calling friends or a tow truck, call an Uber and have them run the meter while they give you a jump. It will cost you around $8 instead of the $50-$75 a tow truck will cost (caveat: you most likely will need your own jumper cables). Plus, Uber will probably get to you faster than any tow truck or friend, depending on where you are."_
> 
> Yea, if I were tricked into this, I'd tell the pax exactly where they could clamp their jumper cable to, especially if they were male....if you get my drift.


I have an HHR. Battery is in the trunk, tucked away. Will not go through the aggravation even for a decent tip. Thats what AAA is for!


----------



## Lee239

Terri Lee said:


> Orange does not look fine to me.


So you think a car being jumped is gonna catch fire and someone is not going to disconnect it and drive away?


----------



## SuzeCB

Jon77 said:


> Christmas haters!
> Keep Christ in Christmas.
> Or is it keep keep Christ out of the winter solstice pagen Holliday


Birth of the Sun God!


----------



## Fozzie

If you're in danger, you call a cop;
If you have leaky pipes, you call a plumber;
if your shit is on fire, you call the fire department;
If your car doesn't start and you need a jump, *you call AAA, not an Uber driver*.

WTF is wrong with these people?


----------



## brick656

islanddriver said:


> Not with my car too easy to blow out electronics that's why they will tell you don't jump start with your car. Buy a jump box if you want to be doing this.


I've done this countless times and never "blew out any electronics".


----------



## nosurgenodrive

This is a good way to ruin your car's computers.


----------



## wicked

Just don't. The line must be drawn somewhere. There is nothing worse than being part of someone's budget for the day. It's no act of kindness, don't get it twisted. Plus the poor tow truck driver gets screwed.

Kind of like how Seymour takes every ping. When will they ever learn?


----------



## Soldiering

I've done this once in my 3 years of driving and I only did it cause she was elderly but I wouldn't do it otherwise. I drive a Prius so it's a birch as the batt is in a weird spot and only reason I did it was cause her car was smaller like mine. She tipped 10. Otherwise I would never do it. That's what AAA is for



Gtown Driver said:


> This reminds of the guy who called me with an Uber Pool to haul his car shop shit in my trunk and 40 minutes away into VA. Didn't want to ride in the car or anything. Just wants to poop his shit over to another shop and talk to people I've never talked to in my life. Not happening.


Uber pool? Yea he's an ass. I've hauled stuff in my trunk and they have always tipped. Shocks, auto parts(clean) etc.


----------



## Jake Air

I_Like_Spam said:


> This has already been done, Mr. Kane- the one administering the charge in this video- is the mayor of Knox County, Tennessee.


LOL. I wonder if Mr. Kane driver for Uber or Lyft? Or maybe both.


----------



## Nats121

steveK2016 said:


> I've done this. My car battery died and tow truck was 3 hours wait. I had to get to work so I called an uber, called driver immediately and asked if it was alrighr. First driger didnt like it, so I cancel immediately and tried another. Second guy was cool with it. He was 3 min away, the jump took 2 minutes and i asked him if he wanted to start the trip and end it down the road, min fare plus i had $5 in cash and 5 stars or cancel fee with $5. He was a 4.67 so he opted to also get the 5 stars.
> 
> Easiest $9 he made in 5 minutes on X.
> 
> 
> Its not about being cheap. I had free roadside, so that would have been cheaper. It just the tow truck woulsnt get to me for 3 hours and i had to be at work in 30 min.
> 
> 
> Can they get to your car in under 5 minutes?





steveK2016 said:


> I've done this. My car battery died and tow truck was 3 hours wait. I had to get to work so I called an uber, called driver immediately and asked if it was alrighr. First driger didnt like it, so I cancel immediately and tried another. Second guy was cool with it. He was 3 min away, the jump took 2 minutes and i asked him if he wanted to start the trip and end it down the road, min fare plus i had $5 in cash and 5 stars or cancel fee with $5. He was a 4.67 so he opted to also get the 5 stars.
> 
> Easiest $9 he made in 5 minutes on X.
> 
> 
> Its not about being cheap. I had free roadside, so that would have been cheaper. It just the tow truck woulsnt get to me for 3 hours and i had to be at work in 30 min.
> 
> 
> Can they get to your car in under 5 minutes?


Seeing how much you hate tipping, it must have been painful as hell giving that whopping $5 "tip".

The driver should have shuffled your ass and left you stranded after you offered him five measly bucks.

You are cheap. You could have called a a gas station or towing company, and for the hefty price they charge, they would have been there quickly, but then you would have had to pay for what the service is worth, so instead you call uber.


----------



## IGotDrive

Wasted_Days said:


> My God some of you are at the very center of this country. waaahh i'm not giving a jump start my car is too fragile, waahhh your car can catch fire doing jump starts. waahhh my car is a hybrid i'm not doing that. jfc it's a jump start one of the most rudimentary roadside assistance functions there is, y'all act like it's brain surgery. i'll bet the majority of you can't even change a tire, or a set of spark plugs and from the sounds of it some of you might even struggle at the gas station. i would and will jump anybody who asks, for free. why? because i'm a gentleman and i have morals and i know how it feels to have a dead vehicle and be surrounded by prima donnas who are frightened of their own shadow. get over yourselves. get in your stupid prius and go have a chai tea, let the real men and women handle the work.





badratings said:


> This ain't the wild west son, nobody is going to die, AAA will arrive in "30 minutes" aka 3 hours, it's perfectly moral to move on if you don't happen to have the tools on hand to help.
> It does take guts to drive anything other than a "stupid prius" for uber X rates, you may be hemorrhaging on operating costs but at least you aren't a @@@@@, one could even say you're stunning and brave
> "Real men and women" may try to DIY some car things to save money, but"real men and women" also understand the reason society is efficient because of this magical thing called specialization. Sometimes it's ok to let a professional to handle the job.


For both of you, it was a tie for me between a "like," "laugh," and "shocked face" as I read through the posts, lol.


----------



## Bbonez

Nats121 said:


> Seeing how much you hate tipping, it must have been painful as hell giving that whopping $5 "tip".


See how he justifies his cheap behavior to himself...Like he was the hero, hahaha.



steveK2016 said:


> Easiest $9 he made in 5 minutes on X.


I doubt it.


----------



## merryon2nd

*sigh* 
I've been in the field for a while, and seen some crap. Saw a jump box fry electronics on a 60s era El D (after the hood smacked me on the head while doing the system test and the cheapo was too cheap to replace the $50 battery afterwards). Turns out he installed a radio that had a HUGE lead draw that was running constant current and I was damn lucky I didn't get the push back. Killed my own electrics jumping my father-in-law's car after he insisted because 'you're just my son's chick, what do you know?' because there was a fault in his electrics (open lead draw which left a constant current) from a self-installed (poorly might I add) remote start system and I got kick back which luckily took itself out on my car and not me. Had to replace my fuse link, and 3/4 of my fuses afterward in my old LeSab. Saw two engine bays attached by cables go ablaze because the punk kid in the dead car did his own wiring and screwed something up along the way. Only a few instances that I can recall off the top of my head right now (because they're the ones that made me most aggravated). So... yeah. I don't give jumps anymore. To anyone. For any amount of money. Because I don't trust backyard mechanics and ricer brats. Bottom line, you DON'T know what you might get on the other end. And YES, it CAN do damage.

My SUV is my SUV. Its 4WD, and awesome in all driving conditions over all roads, and through most ponded roads. Which is why its an SUV. Its not an SUV to move your whole apartment because you're too cheap to get a moving truck. Its not an SUV to take your groceries to your house and sit idle forever while you unload and don't tip. Its not an SUV to strap a Christmas Tree to, and scratch up its roof. Its covered in scratches, sure. But those scratches are the badges of honor from off-roading, cross-country adventures. Its not an SUV to act as a glorified jump box because you're an irresponsible car owner.


----------



## No Prisoners

One advantage of driving a Tesla, highly NOT recommended. Actually positive and negative jump post designed for jumping and supporting the car' 12 volt battery. 
To each it's own. Whatever you want to do is OK.


----------



## goneubering

KD_LA said:


> Sounds promising: the new UberJUMP service. Complete with Uber-approved jump cables.
> Great way for some stranger to short my battery and blow expensive fuses!


Don't give them any ideas!!!!


----------



## steveK2016

Nats121 said:


> Seeing how much you hate tipping, it must have been painful as hell giving that whopping $5 "tip".
> 
> The driver should have shuffled your ass and left you stranded after you offered him five measly bucks.
> 
> You are cheap. You could have called a a gas station or towing company, and for the hefty price they charge, they would have been there quickly, but then you would have had to pay for what the service is worth, so instead you call uber.


I would have tipped more if i had more cash, since this was before in app tipping. This certainly was above and beyond his service requirements and absolutely deserved a tip.

I did call roadside assistance, which i had FREE coverage. They told me it would take 3 hours. If I were cheap, I would have waited the 3 hours for my FREE roadside assistance. I only had $5 cash on me at the time and so thats what I gave him. If i had a $20, I would have given him the whole $20.

No tow company would have been there quick, regardless of charge and ive never heard of a gas station attendant going out to jump someone before.

I called immediately and if the driver wasnt down for the money offered, he could have shuffled all he wanted. I would have cancelled immediately and he would have gotten nothing. He got $8.75 for 5 min of work, no pax and little miles driven. For X in Atlanta, best money he made in 5 minutes all day i guarantee it.



Bbonez said:


> See how he justifies his cheap behavior to himself...Like he was the hero, hahaha.
> 
> I doubt it.


You can doubt all you want. There was no surge during rush hour morning in Atlanta. He would have had to spent 20 minutes and 15+ miles to make that much. He did it with under 1 mile and 5 minutes.



KD_LA said:


> Sounds promising: the new UberJUMP service. Complete with Uber-approved jump cables.
> Great way for some stranger to short my battery and blow expensive fuses! :biggrin:


If they did this i would get a jumper box and do it no problem.


----------



## gambler1621

I sell jump packs for $100+, that I buy wholesale


----------



## John M Santana

I got a ride request in Rockville Centre (Nassau County, Long Island, NY), to a church parking lot. Passenger waved me down, and told me she needed a jump. I explained to her that I no longer carry my roadside emergency kit and fluids, because pax *****ed too much that I didn't have enough room for their multiple oversized luggage pieces.

She became indignant, raising her voice: "But I paid you for a boost already!" I reminded her that Uber is a rideshare service, not a roadside assistance service, and that she hasn't paid "me" anything, especially since I haven't yet begun what I'd thought would be a ride not a boost. I explained that I could simply cancel the ride, and she wouldn't be charged. I could have called Uber for cx fee, but I was so disgusted at that point at her attitude and sense of entitlement, and figured that karma would bite me if I'd added salt to her wound. So, I drove off and canceled.


----------



## Stevie The magic Unicorn

When i had a van i would consider doing this. (with a jump kit)
However as it stands Camrys are too small to carry a full roadside kit.

Unless you have a jump kit (seperate kit for starting vehicles) it's not worth the risk to YOUR VEHICLE!

It's like a 1/100 chance of something going wrong.


If you run into this, take your cancel fee and go. Cab companies don't allow their drivers to do this because of the risk to the vehicle. If it wasn't a risk you can bet that they would just sell it as a service and make a mint doing it at $50 a pop.


----------



## goneubering

Stevie The magic Unicorn said:


> When i had a van i would consider doing this. (with a jump kit)
> However as it stands Camrys are too small to carry a full roadside kit.
> 
> Unless you have a jump kit (seperate kit for starting vehicles) it's not worth the risk to YOUR VEHICLE!
> 
> It's like a 1/100 chance of something going wrong.
> 
> If you run into this, take your cancel fee and go. Cab companies don't allow their drivers to do this because of the risk to the vehicle. If it wasn't a risk you can bet that they would just sell it as a service and make a mint doing it at $50 a pop.


*No Good Deed Goes Unpunished!!*


----------



## I_Like_Spam

Lee239 said:


> People call Uber for a cheap ambulance ride too, they think the drivers are there to be suckers because that's how Uber set it up for pax to think they are the drivers boss.
> 
> 
> That picture looks fake like it was set up afterwards. I find it hard to believe on car would be destroyed and the other be fine.


With all due respects, Uber has been really up-front with this, "Everyone's Personal Driver" is Uber's registered trademark which shows where they are coming from. The literature given to prospective riders does give riders the impression they are entitled to first class transportation at bargain basement rates. Its a pretty compelling story that Uber is selling


----------



## FLKeys

This thread reminds me I need to charge up my jump box.


----------



## VanGuy

Fozzie said:


> If you're in danger, you call a cop;
> If you have leaky pipes, you call a plumber;
> if your shit is on fire, you call the fire department;
> If your car doesn't start and you need a jump, *you call AAA, not an Uber driver*.
> 
> WTF is wrong with these people?


Uber Fire Service? All those riders with bottles of water could lob them at your fire and hope for the best. You get what you pay for right?


----------



## Jay Dean

Why put yourself in a liable situation? It’s not like if that person saw you on the side of the road in pain or in need would help you out. There is the internet, there is services out there, if they are driving where they can’t afford someone to jump them then they spent their money on other priorities, not your concern because he wanted to (example) spend 400 bucks with idiot friends telling YEaHHHh! at Buffalo Wild Wings watching the ridiculous football game (whichever) and is now broke so you front the bill in ‘ helping’, people need to be responsible when real life calls , nobody should clean up another’s mess and they shouldn’t drive to begin with if that irresponsible IMO.

People always want ‘help’ when it’s not really help they ‘want’ a handout. They can use the internet or call an operator to 411 you to a car service.

FTS


----------



## michael7227

You call me and it will be time out and cancel fee.

No way I'm jumping any car.


----------



## iheartuber

NO good deed goes unpunished.

If you wanna get punished, do a good deed


----------



## Jay Dean

iheartuber said:


> NO good deed goes unpunished.
> 
> If you wanna get punished, do a good deed


That's great if it were an actual good deed but in 2019 jumping a car isn't really a good deed lol, anyone with a phone can contact someone they can pay to fix the problem. A car jump in the middle of nowhere ok maybe, but even then what are the odds of no cell service?


----------



## iheartuber

Jay Dean said:


> That's great if it were an actual good deed but in 2019 jumping a car isn't really a good deed lol, anyone with a phone can contact someone they can pay to fix the problem. A car jump in the middle of nowhere ok maybe, but even then what are the odds of no cell service?


I think the logic is:

AAA costs $40/year

if a person is so broke they can't afford $40/year but they can only afford to tip you $10 in this situation, then you saving them $30 is the "good deed"


----------



## Jay Dean

iheartuber said:


> I think the logic is:
> 
> AAA costs $40/year
> 
> if a person is so broke they can't afford $40/year but they can only afford to tip you $10 in this situation, then you saving them $30 is the "good deed"


Sure but why are you the superhero because they used their money elsewhere? If they spent the responsible money elsewhere and asked you to front the bill aren't you just used? See post I did above as example.


----------



## iheartuber

Jay Dean said:


> Sure but why are you the superhero because they used their money elsewhere? If they spent the responsible money elsewhere and asked you to front the bill aren't you just used? See post I did above as example.


all good deeds are essentially you just being used.


----------



## Jay Dean

iheartuber said:


> all good deeds are essentially you just being used.


Sure...but in the case of a battery jump in 2019 it's not a good deed it is straight up being used. Good deeds should be performed with the idea there is no other option lol and is 'helping'.


----------



## Bbonez

iheartuber said:


> AAA costs $40/year


I pay about $180 a year but that's for three Premier cards. I could get the standard cards for about half the price but I like the 200 mile tow option. I always want to be towed home and not to the closest shop because most of the time I will do the repairs myself. Also a few other Premier benefits come in handy like free carfax, free car rental after a tow, & free notary service.


----------



## Jake Air

VanGuy said:


> Uber Fire Service? All those riders with bottles of water could lob them at your fire and hope for the best. You get what you pay for right? :smiles:


Uber VanGuy, Uber Fozzie, Uber Jake Air, Uber badratings, Uber Lee239, ping-ping-ping-ping-ping -- reported commercial structure fire...?
TFF!


----------



## VanGuy

I'd hope there would be a surge on a commercial structure fire.


----------



## Seattle_my_beloved

I have had 4 flat tires so far, and each time Toyota Roadside Assistance Service sent someone to put the donut on ? I couldn't do that myself ?


----------



## Jay Dean

Seattle_my_beloved said:


> I have had 4 flat tires so far, and each time Toyota Roadside Assistance Service sent someone to put the donut on ? I couldn't do that myself ?


Changing a tire can be a real ***** due to how tight the dealers put on the lug nuts, I always keep a breaker bar to put over the standard wrench and any lug nut takes no effort after that.


----------



## Seattle_my_beloved

Jay Dean said:


> Changing a tire can be a real ***** due to how tight the dealers put on the lug nuts, I always keep a breaker bar to put over the standard wrench and any lug nut takes no effort after that.


 Yeah, and plus I did not have time to waste , I had to get back to work, and they showed up in like 15 minutes, that's how awesome Toyota's roadside assistance is. They have partnership with stride, so stride folks would show up. I felt bad for one of the stride guys who was getting paid peanuts for changing flat tires. So I turned one of them into an ant by showing him a bunch of my $2,400 weekly payouts ? I know I know, I may have a hand in saturating the market, but Hlhey I did it for good karma, in fact I did not share my referal code with him, I only shared my phone number with him so that he could ask me questions regarding ride sharing, he was happy after he switched. But now the market is crapy for everybody.


----------



## MiamiKid

Jake Air said:


> WTF!?
> 
> It's not that hard to jump start a car. But there's always the possibility that your car battery dies and there's no one around to help you out. Hacker News user lockhart had a great brainwave: just call a taxi service like Uber.
> 
> _"Next time your car battery dies, instead of calling friends or a tow truck, call an Uber and have them run the meter while they give you a jump. It will cost you around $8 instead of the $50-$75 a tow truck will cost (caveat: you most likely will need your own jumper cables). Plus, Uber will probably get to you faster than any tow truck or friend, depending on where you are."_
> 
> Yea, if I were tricked into this, I'd tell the pax exactly where they could clamp their jumper cable to, especially if they were male....if you get my drift.


Would love shuffle someone like this. Absolutely, not going to jump their car.

However, would love to sit there, doors locked, music going, watching timer count five, then cancel.


----------



## john1975

Jake Air said:


> WTF!?
> 
> It's not that hard to jump start a car. But there's always the possibility that your car battery dies and there's no one around to help you out. Hacker News user lockhart had a great brainwave: just call a taxi service like Uber.
> 
> _"Next time your car battery dies, instead of calling friends or a tow truck, call an Uber and have them run the meter while they give you a jump. It will cost you around $8 instead of the $50-$75 a tow truck will cost (caveat: you most likely will need your own jumper cables). Plus, Uber will probably get to you faster than any tow truck or friend, depending on where you are."_
> 
> Yea, if I were tricked into this, I'd tell the pax exactly where they could clamp their jumper cable to, especially if they were male....if you get my drift.


I have a hybrid so they would be sol. Lol. Just get aaa.


----------



## Nonya busy

itendstonight said:


> I did this only once. I did get a solid $10 tip in cash plus cancel fee. Kinda feel used afterwards though ...


What a jackass!



Jake Air said:


> WTF!?
> 
> It's not that hard to jump start a car. But there's always the possibility that your car battery dies and there's no one around to help you out. Hacker News user lockhart had a great brainwave: just call a taxi service like Uber.
> 
> _"Next time your car battery dies, instead of calling friends or a tow truck, call an Uber and have them run the meter while they give you a jump. It will cost you around $8 instead of the $50-$75 a tow truck will cost (caveat: you most likely will need your own jumper cables). Plus, Uber will probably get to you faster than any tow truck or friend, depending on where you are."_
> 
> Yea, if I were tricked into this, I'd tell the pax exactly where they could clamp their jumper cable to, especially if they were male....if you get my drift.


I'm this instance I will let them cancel and collect my fee.


----------



## dondon

If you have PayFare they give you free road side asst.I had them toe my car for free and the wait time was less than CAA.


----------



## Uber's Guber

Jake Air said:


> I'd tell the pax exactly where they could clamp their jumper cable to, especially if they were male....if you get my drift.


....and if they were female??? ???


----------



## Immoralized

I got to jump start my old lady car every single time she leave the headlight on and no not my partner my mother. In which case I know for sure it is a dead battery and not faulty wiring. In case of something faulty happening in a stranger vehicle it could wreck ur own battery and fuses.

In which case it gets pretty freaking expensive and now you are the one sitting with them for road side assistant :biggrin: That been the best case is that you both get going without a hitch worst case is that you do damage to ur own vehicle. Unless it was a family member or a personnel friend I wouldn't go out of my way especially when it non emergency. Been late for work is not an emergency.

About to miss mom & pop funeral service. Well I can tell you that they are not getting a jump start or be even asking for a jump start they be wanting to get to the funeral service asap. I'm going to be looking out for number 1 because no one else is going to be doing that... Especially not in this day and age where everything is take take take :redface:

You think about it just for 1 minute. They got dozens of friends & family to call that will more or less tell them if they are unloved to call roadside assistant. If they are lucky & loved someone will be on the way already from just one text message. If it was my family I am expected to drop everything and assist them but I do that because you got only the one family ? I know 9 out of 10 times I'll get the same.


----------



## Jake Air

Uber's Guber said:


> ....and if they were female??? ???


Use your imagination.


----------



## Paulaner

itendstonight said:


> I just said some BS about insurance and liability and stuff that sounded like if his car exploded, I don't want to be involved. He begged me to do it (it was 3am and he was a manager at a bar/restaurant) and no other ubers around. So he quickly said he would tip, I didn't ask.


Be careful about jumping a car. The security guard at my work gave a jump to a lady and he fried out her computer chip on her car.


----------



## Andocrates

I carry with me jumper cables a digital tire inflator electric winch and a siphon hose. After I get them up and running I follow them to thier drop off point and complete the trip.


----------



## zsazsadillon8

I am needing a jump I am across from the family dollar on Hillcrest


----------



## Juggalo9er

zsazsadillon8 said:


> I am needing a jump I am across from the family dollar on Hillcrest


I'm already on the way.... just hold on


----------



## Immoralized

Yep me too. Might take me a few days been in Oz though.


----------



## Director T.Y. Sanchez

Wrong! Wrongo WRONG WRONGO!

For $4 & change I'm supposed to give somebody a jump? Call a cab Co. & the driver gets $25 on a good day for you. He might want 35-40. Call a tow truck & pay at least 80. ,& If the car dies, the tow truck driver charges you another 80 to jump you again.

For $4 & change? Right. Not sorry, I don't got no cables. You got cables? Gooddee gooddee gooddee 4 U! You ain't hooking onto my battery for no $4& change. Not happening.

I'll take you to Auto zone & you can buy another battery & some Channel Locks


----------

